
Materials science researchers develop first electrically injected laser - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-materials-science-electrically-laser.html
======
bookofjoe
>Electrically injected GeSn lasers on Si operating up to 100K

[https://www.osapublishing.org/optica/abstract.cfm?uri=optica...](https://www.osapublishing.org/optica/abstract.cfm?uri=optica-7-8-924)

